# Vintage Halloween Blog



## scareme

Thanks for sharing that. I love vintage Halloween. Seems the older I get, the more I like vintage. Go figure. lol


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Very cool, I like to relive my young days as a TOT. Boy, how far we have come.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

It's funny; I'm not that old, but I have a strange affinity for vintage Halloween. Even though I was Trick-r-Treating mostly in the 90s and early 00s, I feel like this is how Halloween has always (or always _should_ have) been. Brings a smile to my face!


----------



## unclemoe

As a retro-dj who loves halloween this blog is the cats meow. Much thanx for shareing it with us.


----------



## bindlegrim

unclemoe - I imagine you do some cool ghoul mixes then. I am mad for old sounds - and program tunes to this station: www.live365.com/stations/bindlegrim


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

I just found this site (and also a Cali-based store) that sells some vintage Halloween stuff. Might be worth checking out!
www.halloweentownstore.com


----------



## ichasiris

Super cool! You should update! ;-)


----------



## glendalehalloween

*Glendale Halloween*

Thanks for posting this new blog about old halloween stuff. This blog is such a nice blog with different themes and halloween stuff. We also provide different types of halloween stuff at: glendalehalloween.com


----------

